# Foxpro wildfire 2



## Mr.Kahler (Jul 15, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience using this call. Any luck? Any downloaded calls you would recommend for a northeast hunt? For coyotes and crow?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Mr. Kahler.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I have one and it works great, but I have not downloaded any new calls. It has 30 or 35 calls on it from the start, and it has a crow sound or 2. Its FoxPro, so u can't go wrong on performance and price.


----------



## Tracker401 (May 4, 2012)

I have the Wildfire 1 which is the same as the WFII except for how sounds are loaded off your computer. I do mine with a mini SD card reader in a USB port, while the WFII uses s straight connection to the USB. Same thing only different (to quote my daughter!). I have loaded additional FP sounds and those I picked up at various locations. On the imported sounds (non FP) pay attention to the naming protocol in the programming info from FP. I had some trouble at first, but after re-reading the "how to" it worked great. For picking sounds, go to the FP site and cruise their forum. Lots of recommendations. My only issue with the caller is a lack of volume. Not overall volume, 'cause "10" will blow you out, but 1,2,3 are so soft as to be useless unless the area is dead calm. I wish I had those steps between 7-8-9. The other issue is the caller and remote are truly line of sight. If they can't see each other, they don't want to work too well. All said, I love the caller.

Tracker401


----------



## Mr.Kahler (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I'm looking forward to buying this Friday. I really think it will give me a stronger desire to go out and pursue dogs more than these manual mouth calls. I have a knight n hale heckln howler and a knight and hale contain take and distress. Anything about those?


----------

